

Ask HN: Form LLC in Virginia - RDDavies

I've started taking on enough side work and want to launch a couple side projects, so it's come time to form an LLC.<p>What's the best way to do so? Any guides or advice one could offer? Just don't want to miss any essential steps and have it kick me in the ass later.
======
charliepark
I've started two LLCs in Virginia. It's very straightforward, although maybe
I've just been lucky. Both were fairly low-risk ventures. I'm pretty sure I
just went to the VA Small Business Administration page, downloaded the
application PDFs, and mailed them in with a $100 check. I think that was the
extent of it. No lawyers.

You'll have to jump through some more hoops to get your EIN from the IRS
(which you'll need to open up a company bank account), but, again, it's not
too bad. From what I gather, Virginia's one of the easier states, especially
if it's just you as the owner.

------
BMarkmann
I've started a consulting shop here in VA, and initially did it through one of
the cheaper online one-stop-legal-shops (I think I used LegalZoom) -- and
initially formed as an LLC. We later, after getting our feet under us and
actually consulting a lawyer (I can recommend a good law firm with strong tech
background in NoVA, if that's where you are) we ended up re-organizing as an
S-corp (not an LLC) for several reasons.

Long story short: I'd spend a couple hundred bucks to get a lawyer's input on
your own situation and make sure you're getting set up right out of the gates.

